# tree price



## njtinman (Jan 8, 2009)

ok new to this stuff a friend of mine just borrowed a saw mill and we need to find out how much trees in our area are worth for buying in nj


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What kinda trees ? What are you going to mill, railroad ties or furniture grade lumber? If you call a logger he will tell you what they are worth :shifty:. I personally would call a tree service (or 12) and see how many you can get for FREE.


----------



## njtinman (Jan 8, 2009)

poplar need 16 foot long using for horse stalls cutting it to 1 1/2 inches wide


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Poplar sawlogs delivered to the mill in Illinois are $150-$200 mbft (1000 bft) so $.15-$.20 bft...and dropping, they will be $100-$150 soon. That is on the Doyle scale. Do you know how to figure BFT in a log ? http://www.timberbuyer.net/sawlogbf.htm

I can't imagine your prices being much higher, maybe lower ?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"borrowed" ???

G


----------

